#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  depressieve gevoelens

## bouchraa*

Ik weet het niet meer. Wil weer leuke dingen doen, een leuke baan en leuke hobby's. Gewoon lachen en dansen. Maar krijg het niet voor elkaar. Voel me zo down terwijl ik dat niet wil. Ben gewend alles weg te lachen en te fantaseren dat het ooit goed komt. Maar dit nare lege gevoel zit me in de weg. Ik kan niet meer dromen, iets wat ik van kinds af aan heb gedaan om de harde realiteit te ontvluchten. Oke dat kan ik dus niet. Dus probeer ik dingen te ondernemen zoals bijvoorbeeld mijn hobby taarten bakken weer op te pakken. Maar ook dat lukt me niet. Dat ongelukkige gevoel in mijn hart en buik wat ik voel houdt mij tegen te kunnen genieten van mijn leven. Ik denk dat ik een lichte depressie heb waar ik onderuit probeer te komen, alleen lukt me dat helaas niet. Ik wil het zo graag want ik vind het zonde om mijn leven te verneuken door de hele dag thuis te zitten.

----------


## online_hicham

Salam Aleikom Bouchra,Ik ben een gz-psycholoog, als je er met een professional over wilt praten om samen met mij te kijken naar de oorzaken van je depressieve gevoelens om zodoende te kijken hoe je weer goed kan functioneren, kan je mij contacteren. Ik geef online therapie maar ook real-life therapie (in Amsterdam). Kijk op mijn website.www.online-gzpsycholoog.nlIk wens je veel sterkte.Groet Hicham

----------


## Mohammed2018

Ik zou langs een psycholoog gaan, heeft mij ook geholpen. 

Inshalla komt het goed, zuster.

----------


## Mancave

Volgens mij is het normaal om weleens depri te zijn, altijd vrolijk en blij is denk ik ook niet gezond.

----------

